# Leap Day Friday Watch



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

wearing these all weekend to brighton.



















hagwe.

jason


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Sea-Dweller


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm wearing this Royce that Griff sold me today. Fits nicely under the cuff of my shirt.


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Seiko 6105-8110


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Marine Master for me, such a great watch & something that's finally displaced the Avenger!


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Breitling Shark.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Top right today (again!)










Rich


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

The Aviation for me


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

*RLT24T*


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I have a funeral to attend this morning so something a bit dressy


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Oris Regulator for me, now with the bezel markers filled in black using Rogers crayon trick, worked perfectly







and looks a lot better I think, pics when I can find my pi**ing camera...


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Starting with this today, hopefully moving it onto a carbon strap later..


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

(With thanks to Dapper for the inspiration.)


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

For a change not the Seamaster....


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Still this Rodana with a bumper mvt and its so strange rotor.

Bertrand


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

one of my crown at 4 favourites today.










Andy


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

It has to be the Seiko perpetual today


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Currently wearing this Longines:










Mind you, as I'm working from home I'm sure I'll change at least once today!


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

This at work:










My Stowa Marine Auto (correction, my SECOND Stowa Marine Auto







) this time on an ATG Vintage Croc strap.

Then probably pop the Invicta on tonight - I still can't get over this Â£50 bargain!










HAGWE all.

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Still this the Stingray,and the Atg strap is now really growing on me


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi, this one today, recently received from Thorpey, Thanks!

RLT20 (on a Speedbird Nato)










Have a great weekend all!

Mark


----------



## MilSub (May 9, 2006)

My very first O&M - am so impressed with it .. my camera is knackered, using Roy's photo (hope that's okay)

Tony


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

foztex said:


> one of my crown at 4 favourites today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come on Andy give us a clue, I know it's not a Candino so what it is


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

My new arrival yesterday (ignore date!) Yipppppeeeeee









PS - Toshi - LOVE the Favre Diver




































Have a GREAT day guy's

Stu.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Another Doxa but just for going out for lunch.

Alasdair


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

pinkwindmill said:


> Then probably pop the Invicta on tonight - I still can't get over this Â£50 bargain!


Me neither (Kicks self....... repeatedly)









Glad you like it Guy


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

my latest arrival, blue dial Orsa Monstrum on a Toshi strap


















all the best

Jan


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Some lovely watches today chaps! Love the '*o**e Foz and the heavy metal of Rich! This for me... with new saphire xtal..


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

quoll said:


> (With thanks to Dapper for the inspiration.)


Looks good Quoll, nice pic









How are getting on with it?

Cheers


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Citizen 'Bullhead' today. Got this one yesterday in a trade.

First time I've seen one close-up & very pleased with it, thanks Julian






















































Cheers


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Wearing this at the moment









*RLT-P.XIIV, ETA cal.2824-2, 25 Jewels, made @ 02/06*


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Epos for me today.


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

I'm wearing my *Marathon SAR* on bracelet today


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

It's been a long time since I've worn the same watch for a whole week! But I'm still wearing this one along with a silly grin every time i look at it.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Off the photograph Viscount Linley in a mo, think I'll put this one on for it


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

dapper said:


> Looks good Quoll, nice pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great thanks. It arrived yesterday. I'm now trying to get my head around how such a cheap watch can have a decorated movement and be running at +1 second a day.


----------



## johnbrigade (Oct 15, 2007)

hippo said:


> Off the photograph Viscount Linley in a mo, think I'll put this one on for it


make him sit on a big pile of brake pads.


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Ricster said:


> I'm wearing my *Marathon SAR* on bracelet today


Looks cool on the bracelet Ric!


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

quoll said:


> Ricster said:
> 
> 
> > I'm wearing my *Marathon SAR* on bracelet today
> ...


 Thanks quoll, it wasn't as hard as I thought it would be to resize using 2 small screwdrivers but I couldn't quite decide how many links to remove/add.

One try left it too loose and the crown dug in to the back of my hand and removing another link left the inside of the clasp diggin in.

I've finally got it to a size I'm happy with but now the clasp isn't quite in the centre of my wrist







I'm very fussy like that









The bracelet makes a real difference to the watch now, I haven't worn anything else since the bracelet arrived









Cheers quoll


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

cookie520 said:


> Starting with this today, hopefully moving it onto a carbon strap later..


Went for a normal white stitching on black leather in the end - dark and gloomy here (my excuse for bad pic )


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Wore this 1969 14k gold hummer yesterday and again today. 218 movement and Accutron mesh gold band.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

PhilM said:


> foztex said:
> 
> 
> > one of my crown at 4 favourites today.
> ...


 Haha, sorry I wasn't trying to be secretive, I just posted in a rush, picked my fave photo and forgot to say what it was.

Auricoste Spirotechnique, MN issued.










very happy with it, I've been after one for ages and would have been happy with a civvy. Issued with decom papers was a real bonus.










Have a great weekend everyone

Andy


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

This one today, having seen Jasons thread.

Roger


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Now this beauty


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Thought this one would be suitable for today, although I'm not staying up 'till midnite









_Timex Perpetual Calendar, T-series_


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

watchnutz said:


> Wore this 1969 14k gold hummer yesterday and again today. 218 movement and Accutron mesh gold band.


One word: BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Stuart Davies said:


> My new arrival yesterday (ignore date!) Yipppppeeeeee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Stu - what are your impressions of it so far?

Early finish at the office for me, and a change over to this Seiko 6105










Rich


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm doing lots of backstage work at the theatre & don't want to risk damaging one of my nicer watches so I've been wearing this Seiko digital for the last couple of days. It's scratched to bu**ery but still working well - it used to be the electricians here at work (hence all the scratches) who gave it to me when the strap broke & the battery gave up the ghost. I changed them both & the watch has been as sound as a pound ever since (it's not a perpetual calendar though as I discovered this morning when it said the 1 st March!).

Hope you all have a good one


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Oops - not sure what happened there







Here's the Seiko digital (I hope!)


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Yet again outstanding kit on display,CA "beater" today.

Martin


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

Awesome wrist candy on display above...

Been wearing this today


















Cheers,

Steve


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

just got in, I hate funerals (don't we all) so a change something colourful to cheer me up a bit.


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

Hello all,

Got my Stingray/Toshi Combo today at work. Perfect match!










Then this tonight:


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

andytyc said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Got my Stingray/Toshi Combo today at work. Perfect match!


Great combo, Andy! The strap really suits the stingray


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi all,

I have been weariing the Ecozilla today










Leaving tomorrow for weekend away to celebrate my 50th so i will be taking the Stowas to join with the Marine original that i will be unwrapping tomorrow evening!!










have a great weekend all.

Paul


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

quoll said:


> (With thanks to Dapper for the inspiration.)


Ooooh, sweet as. Something different and nicely shaped.

Nice watch.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Stowa today.........


----------



## jwg663 (Feb 26, 2004)

Mrcrowley said:


> Stowa today.........


.

.

.

.

.

.

Me too, mine's is on a light tan Hirsch Liberty...

.

Lovely watches...

.

Take it easy...

.

Jim...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

foztex said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > foztex said:
> ...


I really like that, it's a great looking piece









As for what's on the wrist, have also changed over to the Sinn


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

Griff said:


> Now this beauty


 Griff thats the best looking new model diver that ive seen in ages







It seems to have the better characteristics

of the SMP,Tudor,Submariner all in one superb package . How good is the lume on it ? What is the lug width ?


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

No date for me today, so at least I don't have to stay up to midnight


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

Omega Seamaster SMP300 again for me today


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

ANDI said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > Now this beauty
> ...


Thanks, I think its absolute cream and everything you say.

The lume is superb, the lug width is an odd 21mm


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi all

Wearing the Enzo today:










Thanks

deano


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

Griff said:


> ANDI said:
> 
> 
> > Griff said:
> ...


 Cheers for the info , i guessed 20mm or so: my interest being it gives a good idea of overall size but also because im

a strap changing fiend







. Great purchase ,definately one to go and try at the authorised dealers


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

ANDI said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > ANDI said:
> ...


That is nice Griff & Andy saved me asking basically the same questions


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

At work wearing this....

*Kronos Mission Timer, ETA quartz movement*


----------



## Vic (Feb 21, 2008)

Aquastar Benthos I today ,

Cheers,

Vic


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Vic said:


> Aquastar Benthos I today ,
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Vic


Wasn't sure what to wear this evening and you've just made my mid up for me Vic. Aquastar Benthos 500 for me for the rest of the evening and a meal (and maybe some drinks too?







) out with friends










Rich


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Still the Ocean 2000 for me


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Toshi said:


> Stuart Davies said:
> 
> 
> > My new arrival yesterday (ignore date!) Yipppppeeeeee
> ...


Hi Rich - Thanks mate - Iâ€™ve wanted one of these since I was 13 year s of age and now Iâ€™m 36 so to say that I was excited when the postie called is an understatement!









My first impressions are really positive. As I had never seen a Doxa diver in the flesh before ( I donâ€™t get out to often







) I wasnâ€™t prepared at how heavy it would be. Nevertheless it is really comfy to wear and doesnâ€™t drag you off to the left!

When I compare this to the smp I donâ€™t think the finish of the dial is quite as classy but perhaps the smp is designed more for fashion and is less practical as a diver? I guess the only way I can make an informed decision is if you stat to sell me your Subs





















Cheers Stu


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

Modded Monster earlier today










Skyliner this evening


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Oris Regulator for me, now with the bezel markers filled in black using Rogers crayon trick, worked perfectly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jason

Was great to meet up with you and see that great watch earlier this week


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Cheers Neal, good to meet you too


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Toshi said:


> Top right today (again!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rich

What can I say, the photos nearly do those watches justice. Fantastic collection


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

foztex said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > foztex said:
> ...


Andy

That is a lovely watch mate, one diver that I will be adding to my collection one day.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Crazy busy week...but today it's this...

*Omega SMP 2255.80*










I feel some beach time comin'. Have a fine weekend, y'all.


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

I have been wearing this old lady today










It looks so much better IRL, I have put it back on its original bracelet.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

this for me today......just got back in from work after 13 hours!


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> this for me today......just got back in from work after 13 hours!


Nothing orange today?

Thought I will keep the movement going and wear the Seiko Scuba


















Andy


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Back home from work & have swapped over to this









*ПОЛЕТ АВИАТОР ХРОНОГРАФ 3133 23 КАМНЯ, `СДЕЛАНО В РОССИИ`*

(Poljot Aviator Chronograph, 3133 23 Jewels` Made in Russia`)


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

rev said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > this for me today......just got back in from work after 13 hours!
> ...


no orange for a bit for me.......gonna put this on to go to bed in........


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

This is a real beauty !


----------

